# Trick worm monster



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Phone died as soon as I took this pic. Had to wait to get home to see it. Watermelon red, she ate it and fought her butt off on 8lb test! Gonna be a great couple of next days catching biggens I think


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice three pounder! Had to be fun to catch.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Lol 3lbs? More like in the 5lb range

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

I normally let people think what they want, but really?


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe jc was just messing with me. My bad. Wish I could have gotten more pics or better pics


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish Joe!!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

JOE B, That's a real nice fish. Hell man, I'm sorry about the pics too. Eight pound test? Are you crazy? Ha Ha

Get yourself a good digital camera and keep it in your boat. You won't regret it. Then if you catch a *biggun'*, you can have another angler get some pics for you.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeff, I know someday the 8lb test will bite me, but that is all I use. And I only bank fish, but this place was outside my cell coverage so my phone kept searching and died. But it is one of these new fangled phones with some real good camera built in, but my buddy was across the way and I wanted to get her back on her bed ASAP. 
I do throw that 8lb test into some pretty ugly places, and I remember a fishing show where the pro said don't be afraid to throw into the ugliest of places, just be sure you know how to get em out of there. Maybe I will try some braid this weekend. Any suggestions from anybody?


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I love 8 lb test line. I have a lot of confidence in it. When i started chasing bass that's all I knew so I used it and caught a lot of fish from nasty places. Mind you, I used 20 lb flouro and 655 lb braid now a days too, but I still skip the trick worms and senkos on 8 lb stren! GREAT catch - I'm a wee bit envious.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweet lunker Joe!


----------

